# Nikon AF-S 35mm DX F1.8 Nikkor Lens - Release date?



## dan.rpo (Apr 3, 2009)

When will this lens be released? There is only a pre-order option available on amazon.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> When will this lens be released?


 

Sometime last month, I've sold about 4 to date.


----------



## dcclark (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazon might be out and awaiting a new shipment -- or maybe they're just very slow about updating!


----------



## N1LSS (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazon is probably waiting for shipment...mabye you could try some where else, or just put your name on the pre-order list. Im sure it will be soon


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah dont be afraid to shop somewhere OTHER than amazon


----------



## epp_b (Apr 3, 2009)

I got mine almost a month ago  (in Canada)


----------



## dan.rpo (Apr 4, 2009)

amazon has it for $200! everywhere else i look its nearly $100+ more!


----------



## photogincollege (Apr 4, 2009)

Its at bhphoto.com for 219.  Think it was the right lens.  Its also backordered right now but I believe their located in NY so you might be able to do a local pickup when it comes in and save yourself the trouble and money on shipping.


----------



## dan.rpo (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, its in NYC, im on the island...i would have to pay tax there though. its cheaper to get it on amazon.


----------



## Miss Sony (Apr 4, 2009)

N1LSS said:


> Amazon is probably waiting for shipment...mabye you could try some where else, or just put your name on the pre-order list. Im sure it will be soon



Amazon do run out of stuff very quickly, from my experience.


----------



## TUX424 (Apr 4, 2009)

Miss Sony said:


> Amazon do run out of stuff very quickly, from my experience.


True...
But the reason they run out so fast is because they sell to such a large amount of people all across the world.
I remember when one of the new Harry Potter Books was about to come out i was at one of there warehouses and that had at least 30 trucks full of those books that were ready to be shipped out it was crazy.


----------



## photogincollege (Apr 4, 2009)

True, I forgot about the tax issue.  I'd say just order it now and wait for it.  You might be able to give amazon a call and ask them when it would be in by?


----------

